# [Solved] IPv6 via 6to4 tunnel

## NTICompass

I have setup IPv6 on my Gentoo machine using the 6to4 (SIT) tunnel.  I can access IPv6 sites (like http://ipv6.google.com/), but when I access sites like http://go6.net/ or http://www.kame.net/ they tell me I am connecting via IPv4.

Why am I being told that I am connecting via IPv4?  How can I get the websites to recognize me as a IPv6 client?  I can sign up for a tunnel broker if I need to.Last edited by NTICompass on Sat Jul 25, 2009 11:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

NTICompass,

You need to get a tunnel broker to get out onto the internet with IP6 unless your ISP supports IP6 natively.

Ask them, some do.

----------

## NTICompass

Thanks.  I am a student at Rochester Institute of Technology.  They do not yet have IPv6 set up yet.  I guess I will get a tunnel broker.

----------

## NTICompass

Hey, it turns out my University DOES offer IPv6 natively.  How do I set up Gentoo to connect via IPv6?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

NTICompass,

You need kernel support for IPv6, then you need to set up your /etc/conf.d/net file to suit.

How you do that depends on which version of baselayout you are using.

For baselayout-1 read /etc/conf.d/net.example

For baselayout-2 read /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example

You will need iptables6 for firewalling - that bit is important.

----------

